# Testing Time Control System - Wiper Problem



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

Newbie owner here again. I need to test my Time Control System to determine why my wiper timer just stopped working. I have the FSM, but I do not know where the Time Control System is located.

Direction to it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

JR


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

did you look in the FSM for the locator?
they usually show where each module is.


----------



## jrcybrphunk (Jun 22, 2006)

Finally found it...my first download of the FSM wasn't the complete file...second one worked!

JR


----------

